# Phonak Slt-01 - Bmc - Usa Edition



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

posting pics for my brother.. just shot pics of his bike... thought id share... SO LANDIS CHEATED... oh well... still a pretty bike.. enjoy..


BMC SLT-01 PHONAK - USA
ULTEGRA SL GROUP
BONTRAGER COMPACT CRANKSET
ZIPP 404 non dimple WHEELS
ITM KSWORD HANDLEBAR / STEM/ SEATPOST
BONTRAGER RACE LITE BOTTLE CAGES
SPECIALIZED ALIAS SADDLE


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

sexy.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

when I get back home I'll post a pic of my slt-01 swiss edition! 

Very nice build... I really did the ITM components and the Zipp wheels are awsome!


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

Here is my BMC/Phonak

since this picture was taken I changed the seat back to the Arione, went back to my FSA K-force setback seatpost and am currently giving my Deda integrated stem/handlebar setup on last shot. yeah I like to tinker...


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

Very nice! Like the colors but I guess I am partial to Red, White & black (dark gray)


----------



## turtleshuffle (Apr 12, 2006)

Thedips, just curious about the Continental Triathlon on the front and 4000 on the rear??? I love the red white and blue colors too I wish I got that instead of the Phonak colors.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

turtleshuffle said:


> Thedips, just curious about the Continental Triathlon on the front and 4000 on the rear??? I love the red white and blue colors too I wish I got that instead of the Phonak colors.


dammnn good eye.. lool... actually good question i have no idea why its like that.. gotta ask my bro why the hell he did that..:idea:


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

those are not zipp 404 wheels, they are flashpoint wheels. i find it kinda lame how you put zipp decals on them, you can clearly tell those arent zipps, look at the hubs and weave pattern. flashpoints are made by zipps, but they are far from real zipps.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

AidanM said:


> those are not zipp 404 wheels, they are flashpoint wheels. i find it kinda lame how you put zipp decals on them, you can clearly tell those arent zipps, look at the hubs and weave pattern. flashpoints are made by zipps, but they are far from real zipps.


I'd check your facts first. Zipp has made wheels with this type of carbon lay. They were doing wheels like you see here before they came up with the dimples.


----------



## AidanM (Aug 11, 2006)

with those types of hubs? anyways those wheels look brand new,


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

funktekk said:


> I'd check your facts first. Zipp has made wheels with this type of carbon lay. They were doing wheels like you see here before they came up with the dimples.


correct they are the older PRE dimple set of wheels... the old graphics were peeling and scratched from riding... and mite as well give them new life with replacing with newer stickers

sorry if thats lame... dont really care..


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

funktekk said:


> I'd check your facts first. Zipp has made wheels with this type of carbon lay. They were doing wheels like you see here before they came up with the dimples.


burn.....

nice ride BTW.


----------

